# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > سوال: حذف دیتابیس در phpMyAdmin

## naseri1152

سلام ما دو دیتابیس در لوکال هاست داریم یکی از آنها را می خواهم حذف کنم با دستور sql چطور امکان پذیر است؟

----------


## سعید صابری

* DROP DATABASE dbname
*

----------

